# Nach Javascript alert , gleiche Webseite aufrufen



## REC (10. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine kleine Mediendatenbank, nach einer erfolglosen Suche kommt ein Javascript,alert


```
echo '<script type="text/javascript">window.alert("Leider hat Ihre Suche keine Ergebnisse geliefert!");</script>';
```

Jetzt würde ich das gerne so machen, das nach dem drücken des OK Knopfes die "Suchen"  Seite wieder aufgerufen wird. Leider bekomme ich das nicht hin. Ich habe mich auch schon über google schlau gemacht. Aber diese Idee helfen mir nicht weiter.

Mit einem header wird das Alert Fenster einfach übersprungen...

```
header("Location: /?page=suchedarstellung.php");
```

Dann habe ich versucht es mit einem a href zu mache. Das würde eigentlich funktionieren, aber dann müsste man "Zurück" wieder anklicken. Gibt es nicht so etwas wie doClick in Java? Oder hat jemand sonst eine Idee?


```
'<a href="javascript:home()">Nach hause</a>';
```


----------



## XHelp (10. Sep 2011)

wo steht denn deine header-Anweisung? Wenn die Mitten in der Ausgabe steht, ergibt das kein Sinn.

Ansonsten lade doch die Suchseite mit einem "noResults"-Flag, und lass dann da dein Alert anzeigen.


----------



## REC (10. Sep 2011)

Die head Anweisung stand im else Teil, wo dann eben zuerst der alert ausgeführt wurde.

Aber ich habe was neues gefunden, ich mache einfach ein Confirm Fenster:


```
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">

bestaetigt = window.confirm ("Zur vorherigen Seite zurückkehren?");
if (bestaetigt == true)
  history.back ();  
else
  alert ("Ok! Dann bleiben Sie einfach auf dieser Seite!");

</script>
```

Jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden, wie ich in einer PHP Datei Javascript aufrufen, und und ich script Tag eine php Seite aufrufe. Dann rufe ich einfach die Home Seite auf.

Update: So ich muss nur noch wissen wie die gewünschte PHP seite im else Teil aufrufe, in einer Javascript Datei:


```
bestaetigt = window.confirm ("Zur vorherigen Seite zurückkehren?");
if (bestaetigt == true)
  history.back ();  
else
  '?page=main';    //das funktioniert nicht
```


----------



## REC (10. Sep 2011)

Ok ich habs:


```
window.location.href='index.php';
```

Das war die Lösung im else Abschnitt in der Javascript Datei.


----------

